# 2 new boxcars



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these in the mail Monday, with 1 nice box included...Usual clean-up, polish job.. I love boxcars...


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice! Do these belong to a specific set? Are they metal or plastic and about what year were they made. Sorry so many questions.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

These are plastic. I don't know if they belong to a specific set.. They were made in between 1949-52. The pictures don't do them justice, they are much nicer and shiny in person.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Two nice reefers you got there. 

While I have the 639 reefer I don't think I've ever come across a 642 reefer before. Nice.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 639 also ( not as nice as yours). I am pretty sure mine came
in a set with my #282. '52 to '53.


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

Couldn't help myself. It needs a good cleaning but for 12 bucks I think I did ok. Needs a door latch on the other side but those are cheap.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> These are plastic. I don't know if they belong to a specific set.. They were made in between 1949-52. The pictures don't do them justice, they are much nicer and shiny in person.


They look way too clean, you ought to weather them up some.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Green3 said:


> Couldn't help myself. It needs a good cleaning but for 12 bucks I think I did ok. Needs a door latch on the other side but those are cheap.


This is a great little car, and will do well with your set. You made a good buy..


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

OK, I can't help it. I HAD to get this for 20 shipped I couldn't go wrong. Thanks guys I'm hooked now.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Rusty, pull the 4 brass chassis pins using a very small bladed screw driver. Wash the car body in a warm, soapy bath using a toothbrush. You can also clean up the trucks with a dremel and a steel or brass wheel attachment. Soot a coat of Pledge furniture polish on it and she'll shine like new.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

2 Nice reefers, both look like the painted versions....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They are in nice condition. All the 642 red refer's were painted, the yellow 639 also looks like the painted version.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Those are beautiful. The AF set I had when I was a young kid included a red and a yellow box car very similar to those and makes me very sentimental to see them. I can't wait to get my Flyer layout set up.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Tallaman, welcome to the Model Train Forum!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Tallaman said:


> Those are beautiful. The AF set I had when I was a young kid included a red and a yellow box car very similar to those and makes me very sentimental to see them. I can't wait to get my Flyer layout set up.


Yes, welcome.. If you need help, we'll be here...


----------

